# This is my winchester model 1300 national wild turkey federation 12 gauge!



## Hunter1357 (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a special addition gun, and i am gunna try to kill a turkey with it! 12 gauge, has a scope, and is only made for turkey hunting!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice. I have one just like it.  Its retired now but I may break her out once or twice this year.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the exact one (minus the scope). I retired her several years ago but I killed my first 30 or so birds with it.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Apr 4, 2012)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I have the exact one (minus the scope). I retired her several years ago but I killed my first 30 or so birds with it.



I got this one gave to me for free! im going to (try) to kill a turkey this season, i was shooting a 20 gauge, but i wanted to move up!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 4, 2012)

Hunter1357 said:


> I got this one gave to me for free! im going to (try) to kill a turkey this season, i was shooting a 20 gauge, but i wanted to move up!



Just screw in the extra full choke that came with it and keep the shots to 40 yds and youll be fine. Best of luck


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

sweet gun


----------



## timberghost78 (Apr 4, 2012)

Great guns, I have one and love it. Hope you kill many gobblers with it.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 4, 2012)

I have one of those. It has rolled a few in its day!


----------



## jpatton (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice gun


----------



## mike1225 (Apr 4, 2012)

I got one just like it.


----------



## michaelknox (Apr 4, 2012)

I want one just like it if anybody knows of one give me a call 706-564-8650 Michael


----------



## Killdee (Apr 4, 2012)

I also have 1 my wife gave me for my birthday the year they came out, and 2 more new in the box I won that same year in big bird contests. Killed right at 60 with it. Put you a Sims recoil pad on it,(it will kick the snot out of you) and that extra full choke maniac mentioned and go hunt.


----------



## kathy1959 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the same gun also shot my 1st 2 with it...Using a 20g this year its alot lighter & dont want anything to happen to this one...


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 4, 2012)

They made this gun in a 20 ga to. Id love to have one of those!


----------



## Jumbo (Apr 4, 2012)

how did you zero your scope in ?


----------



## tkyklr1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Have two of  them, killed bout 60 turkeys with one. And have the other one put up for my 5 year old son, till he gets old enough to use it.


----------



## Rob (Apr 5, 2012)

I have one of those too - I bought it in the late 80s or early 90s, I still hunt with it..... great guns


----------



## Killdee (Apr 5, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> They made this gun in a 20 ga to. Id love to have one of those!



Me 2, I would love to swap 1 of my 12's for 1.


----------



## chrmayo (Apr 5, 2012)

These guns are beautiful. I will have one as soon as I come across one.


----------



## kathy1959 (Apr 5, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> They made this gun in a 20 ga to. Id love to have one of those!



I would be very interested in a 20 g too if anyone has one.


----------



## Gaswamp (Apr 5, 2012)

michaelknox said:


> I want one just like it if anybody knows of one give me a call 706-564-8650 Michael



http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=280532367


----------



## booger branch benelli (Apr 5, 2012)

the last 5 long beards ive killed had been with a 1300 turkey special.  My benelli is lighter, kicks less, and patterns better but i just cant quit taking it.  It was my dads turkey gun and i quess it just has a special value to it.


----------



## Wetzel (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice gun!  

I almost bought one myself years ago but got something else instead.  Still wish I'd bought the Winchester!


----------



## 25-06 man (Apr 6, 2012)

i got a 20 ga just like that and ive killed a bunch of turkeys with that thing


----------



## watermedic (Apr 6, 2012)

I have one in the black/grey colors. Tru glo sights and a kicks choke. I have a bunch of other more expensive shotguns that do not pattern as good.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jumbo said:


> how did you zero your scope in ?



I shot cheap dove loads in it till it was good, an then i shot couple of turkey loads and it was good!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 9, 2012)

I picked up a Winchester Model 12 wih a 30 inch full choke tube which was made in 1953. Someone put a nice recoil pad on it, other than that it's original. Well worn, as I'd expect for a weapon almost sixty years old, ...but seems to be a good shooter. Finish is about 70-80% , Walnut shows a ding or two. Nice for it's age. Curious how much some of you may appraise the value of an old Winchester Pump. It's a 12 ga. in 2 3/4" chamber. I have a much nicer trap Model 12 made in 1949. Didn't plan to purchase this one, but I grew up with my grandfathers Model 12 which is still in our family. This ones growing on me.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 9, 2012)

Hunter1357 said:


> I shot cheap dove loads in it till it was good, an then i shot couple of turkey loads and it was good!



Yeah, thats the way to do it. Get it zeroed in with cheap light kicking loads, then do the final zero with the murderous turkey loads. I personally like to finish up my zeroing on the ground, back against a tree, with the gun on my knee just like I'm hunting.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 9, 2012)

Michael F. Gray said:


> I picked up a Winchester Model 12 wih a 30 inch full choke tube which was made in 1953. Someone put a nice recoil pad on it, other than that it's original. Well worn, as I'd expect for a weapon almost sixty years old, ...but seems to be a good shooter. Finish is about 70-80% , Walnut shows a ding or two. Nice for it's age. Curious how much some of you may appraise the value of an old Winchester Pump. It's a 12 ga. in 2 3/4" chamber. I have a much nicer trap Model 12 made in 1949. Didn't plan to purchase this one, but I grew up with my grandfathers Model 12 which is still in our family. This ones growing on me.



I love Model 12 Winchesters and if I had one I would have to hunt with it some. I couldnt tell you anything re price.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you Killdee, Always favored a trombone gun. The Winchester Model 12 was designed by J M. Browning, and I understand his design is also incorporated in the Ithaca Model 37, Remington's Early pump, and the best features of all are in the Browning BPS. Thanks for input.


----------

